# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  توصيف مقرر مادة القانون الجنائي المقارن لدبلوم العلوم الجنائية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*طلابي وطالباتي الأعزاء*  
*مرفق لكم توصيف لمقرر مادة القانون الجنائي المقارن - دبلوم العلوم الجنائية*  
*كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق*  
*خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق* 
*د.شيماء عطاالله*

----------


## عباس عمر علي

جهد مدر ألف شكر لك

----------


## محمود عبدالغفار

ربنا يبارك فيك يادكتورة ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## hesham.nassar

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك

----------

